# Break Dancing



## Kabbit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hiya,

Hope everyone is enjoying there time.
Does anyone know about any break dancing classes in Cairo, If do please send details

Regards


----------



## hy19002000 (Oct 31, 2009)

what is the break dance?


----------

